# My pets!!!!



## acidrain (Apr 25, 2009)

;D

My Peekapoo: Peekers 
<----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My Siamese Rex Rat: Star


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Does Star not have any ratty friends? I love the markings of siamese rats.


----------



## acidrain (Apr 25, 2009)

no, but she is very social and friendly!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

That may be so, but that doesn't mean he wouldn't benefit greatly from a friend. Rats should be kept in at least pairs. They can become bored and depressed if kept alone. Even if you get him out a lot, you can't be with him 24/7 and you can't be a rat friend for him - a buddy to groom, play and sleep with is really what he needs. 

Have you considered getting him any friends?


----------



## acidrain (Apr 25, 2009)

yes i have. but know isn't a great time. would he get along with a mouse?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

acidrain said:


> yes i have. but know isn't a great time. would he get along with a mouse?


Do not put a mouse with him - it would more than likely be killed by him. If you'd put a mouse with him... why not another rat?


----------



## acidrain (Apr 25, 2009)

well we already own a mouse, i know that was a shitty idea. sorry.


i play with star all the time, i know a friend would be good for her.


----------



## acidrain (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

Rats are omnivores and would eat a mouse. Star needs a rat friend. It is actaully very cruel to have a lone rat.


----------



## acidrain (Apr 25, 2009)

rattiesrock said:


> Rats are omnivores and would eat a mouse. Star needs a rat friend. It is actaully very cruel to have a lone rat.




ok, i know she would like a friend and i want to get her one but it isn't cruel. she is very loving and social. just because most rats turn out bad with no rattie companion at first doesnt mean all will. she is very loving and she was much scared at store when she did have one. i will hopefully get her one soon, but i am *not* _cruel_ to her.


----------



## christinac (Mar 31, 2009)

ok, i know she would like a friend and i want to get her one but it isn't cruel. she is very loving and social. just because most rats turn out bad with no rattie companion at first doesnt mean all will. she is very loving and she was much scared at store when she did have one. i will hopefully get her one soon, but i am *not* _cruel_ to her. 
[/quote]

I agree! I had a rat called Pondy and he showed absolutely no signs of being depressed, ever. Did try getting him a friend though but they did not get along at all. Not saying that'd happen with your ratty though of course AND also not saying that everyone should have a rat without a friend.. But yeah!


----------



## acidrain (Apr 25, 2009)

christinac said:


> ok, i know she would like a friend and i want to get her one but it isn't cruel. she is very loving and social. just because most rats turn out bad with no rattie companion at first doesnt mean all will. she is very loving and she was much scared at store when she did have one. i will hopefully get her one soon, but i am *not* _cruel_ to her.


I agree! I had a rat called Pondy and he showed absolutely no signs of being depressed, ever. Did try getting him a friend though but they did not get along at all. Not saying that'd happen with your ratty though of course AND also not saying that everyone should have a rat without a friend.. But yeah! 
[/quote]


thanks for the support!


----------



## Raziel (Apr 24, 2009)

Rats do need other rats, and they do better off that way. But it isn't evil, or cruel. But if you can get another one, sooner is better, so the one you have right know doesn't think he owns everything, and they fight more. They wild some, by the longer you wait the harder it is.


----------



## acidrain (Apr 25, 2009)

couldn't agree more. ratties are the best! if i can get one, i will!


----------

